# Unmolding desserts in silicone molds



## marisky (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello all,

I just purchased a couple of Pavoflex ramp silicone molds but I'm having trouble unmolding the dessert I'm making with them. I've piped chocolate mousse into the cavities and frozen them for 2+ days in my walk-in freezer. When I pop the bars out of the mold, they don't unmold cleanly and I'm losing the nice detail. It *might* be the sugar content of my mousse but it's not particularly sweet. Would adding gelatin to the mousse help? Should I pan spray/cocoa powder dust the molds before piping in the mousse? Any tips/tricks/advice would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm assuming you are warming the outside of the mold gently in hot/warm water before unmolding?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Maybe the air bubbles in your mousse are too large? Maybe the detailed parts weren't completely filled? Or maybe it got too cold after 2+ days that the mousse became brittle?

Air is usually the most common problem I have with unmoulding a Pavoflex. A mixture like carrot mousse that isn't quite homogenized gives me the most trouble. Filling the mould too fast leaving air pockets in the detailed parts is another common problem.

I don't have that particular shape so I don't know if maybe the shape you bought is inherently more difficult to unmould?


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

i generally have to dust mine sometimes hot water as just a dip in to soften the edges


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you have a reach in freezer? Sometimes the walk in isn't cold enough; and I have better luck with the reach-in for silicone molds.


----------

